# Can Someone



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Can someone make me a signature please?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you need to post that request in Tech Support or Test Forum. If you pm one of the mods I'm sure they would be happy to move it for you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, this is the place where these requests used to be made. 

I'm sure tomorrow (yikes - later today) you'll get several offers.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, well I apologize then! I shouldn't be a know-it-all if I'm not correct!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Posts for help with signatures and avatars pop up all over the forum. 

People have even signed off on the rules and asked for help with that at the same time. 

Some people have even joined, thinking this was a "singles - with cats" meeting place. :grin:


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

It isn't?! LOL

Ok back on topic- someone help Brenna's Mom with her signature! I apologize for telling her to move it. I will stop taking over threads now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, at least you won't have to worry about Krissy seeing this, since she can't read and all....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't even know how she communicates on a forum.

Ok sorry, I couldn't resist!! Marie- we must stay on topic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw that!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha I saw all the replies and thought wow that alot of people then I read it lol! 

Ok so anyone that could make one for me that would e great! Mine are horrible


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Brenna's_Mom said:


> Mine are horrible


Not the one you have now. I love it! The only I don't like about is the choice of blue that you used. To me, it's a bit bright...but that's me. Other than that, I love your siggy.


----------

